# Desperately need .



## lennyb (Jan 1, 2014)

We currently have two gsd's and need to find a good trainer in northern Ohio ( Cleveland area). We had a trainer for our oldest (1.5 yrs) but after four visits I seen the trainer hit her dog hard with a large stick. Needless to say trainers gone. So we need to get him more trained and socialized. We also have a 4 month old who has no training and barks and growls at people / dogs he doesn't know. After a couple of minutes around them he's OK but still need both to b trained. Was going to sign them up at pet smart but not sure how good of trainers they have. Sorry about this being so long but we love our boys and just want to do right by them, so any input would be welcome.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Sorry, I'm not from that area. I'm sure someone is and will post a suggestion. You need more help than PetSmart can provide. Good luck!


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Can't help with a recommendation, just wanted to say keep digging, there are more trainers out there than you think. We were surprised locally once we started looking beyond the few more popular places/clubs. Agree with Stevenzachsmom on PS training.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Bump! C'mon Ohio peeps!


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Bumping ya back up lennyb. Weekends can be slooooow!


----------



## Katos_Mom (Jan 2, 2014)

I don't know how far away from Sandusky/Monroeville you are but here is a training center: Northcoastk9.com


----------



## lennyb (Jan 1, 2014)

Were in parma.. Has anyone used Sit means sit dog training?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Please be very cautious on who you choose to train with. There are a few in OH that should not touch dogs.
If you are fb this page may be of help with good suggestions on who to train with: https://www.facebook.com/groups/OhioWorkingDogs/


----------



## lennyb (Jan 1, 2014)

Unfortunately I've had a run in with a bad private trainer already. That's why I am asking for input or suggestions. It seems the people here love their dogs as much as I do. Thanks for the link I'll check it out.


----------

